# Easy Holiday Destinations from Abu Dhabi



## piorski (Mar 8, 2017)

Can anyone recommend any tour operators / websites or even "must visit" places that are easily accessible from Abu Dhabi? When we lived in Singapore there were a couple of very reasonably priced regional airline carriers that took us many places within a few hours. Would be good to get some info on this so we can plan some getaways.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Much cheaper to pay 300AED for a taxi and go to Dubai and go via FlyDubai.

Its honestly not worth it IMO to go from AD as the prices are so much more expensive in general'


----------



## piorski (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks for that my friend


----------

